# Teich unter!



## Dachfrosch (22. Juni 2009)

Bei uns regnet es seit gestern Abend in einer Tour. Meine Minis sind schon über die Ufer getreten - und ich schöpfe! Kann jemand endlich diesen Dauerregen abdrehen? :evil


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Und hier das Bild dazu


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Hey Suni,
Super Idee!!!! 
Aber wirklich, ich will den Regen auch nicht mehr. Im Moment ist hier wieder die Sonne zu sehen, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Sonne? Was ist das?


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

:=):=):=)
Aber tröste Dich, hier geht sie auch gerade wieder weg.


----------



## elkop (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

also den regenschirm find i einfach herzig


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Ich hab heute den zweiten Regenschirm aufgestellt, es regnet ja noch immer und ich bin nur am Schöpfen. Dafür ist das Wasser schon direkt unangebracht klar!


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Hi Suni,

warum läßt Du ihn denn nicht einfach überlaufen?


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Suni,
> 
> warum läßt Du ihn denn nicht einfach überlaufen?



Weil es mir dann meine Schneckchen rausspült! :shock (die __ Wasserläufer konnte ich eh nicht retten *schnief*)


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Servus Suni

Die __ Wasserläufer können __ fliegen, also sie sind nicht verloren .

Die kommen wieder


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Ach Suni !

 

die Schneckchen spült es nicht raus, wenn die das nicht wollen. Da unterschätzt Du die kleinen Kerlchen gewaltig. Es sei denn, es ergießen sich wahre Sturzbäche in Deinen Mini, was ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen kann. Oder habt Ihr dauerhaften Starkregen?


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

Servus Christine

Hier in Wien/Grünbach hatten wir gestern Starkregen, es hat wie aus Kübeln (Eimern) geschüttet :crazy.


----------



## holly1357 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*

hi,

bei uns war gestern auch land unter..... der teich war so voll, das sogar der ultrasieve übergelaufen ist..... und damit nicht die fische im garten schwimmen gehen, hab ich gestern mal den filter gereinigt, und somit rund 8000l aus dem teich in die filterkammer geleitet....heute hat es sich wieder eingependelt. und der wasserstand ist wieder normal.... aber jetzt wirds zeit das wieder die sonne raus kommt.



gruß holly


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich unter!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> die Schneckchen spült es nicht raus, wenn die das nicht wollen. Da unterschätzt Du die kleinen Kerlchen gewaltig. Es sei denn, es ergießen sich wahre Sturzbäche in Deinen Mini, was ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen kann. Oder habt Ihr dauerhaften Starkregen?



Als ich nachmittags heimgekommen bin, ist das Wasser wirklich über die Ränder _geronnen_ - ich habe an die 3 l Wasser abgeschöpft. Dabei sind die Teiche normalerweise nicht bis zur obersten Kante gefüllt! Es waren wirklich extreme Regenfälle, und das drei Tage lang (oder vier?)


----------

